# Can I run a keyboard and mouse through one USB hub?



## Joshua

Title is pretty self explanatory. My laptop only has 3 USB ports, and i need two of them for my UX1 and my external HD, but my keyboard is ruined, so I have to use an external mouse and keyboard. I tried plugging mouse and keyboard into a hub that I have, but it like messed up the hub, but it may just be because it's old. So I need to find one that can run both
tl;dr: title


----------



## MFB

My Asus EEE keyboard/mouse work with one dongle together so it's certainly doable


----------



## Joshua

MFB said:


> My Asus EEE keyboard/mouse work with one dongle together so it's certainly doable


cool thanks! What hub are you using?


----------



## MFB

Aw shit, I totally misread the bit about the hub not working so that part I'm afraid I'm no help on. When I was using it I just had it going straight into the PC versus an external source. I was mixing up aftermarket with external but I would assume it would work with any USB hub provided you paid a reasonable amount for it; I'm one for paying for quality with electronics because I don't want to buy them over and over.


----------



## Joshua

No Problem! I found a keyboard and mouse combo that uses one dongle so I'll go with that! Thanks man


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

dude sounds like you need a new laptop all together


----------



## Joshua

ShadowFactoryX said:


> dude sounds like you need a new laptop all together


I'm pretty much broke haha. So I'll have to make do for now. I went with a keyboard and mouse combo that uses one dongle. Innovative!


----------



## Yaris

Get a powered USB 2.0 hub and you can run everything except your audio interface through that and leave the other for the UX1.


----------



## tacotiklah

Yaris said:


> Get a powered USB 2.0 hub and you can run everything except your audio interface through that and leave the other for the UX1.



This. A 4 hub usb 2.0 is what you need. To avoid latency issues, use the extra port on your laptop for the UX1.


----------



## Joshua

Thanks! I guess the powered hub I had just crapped out.


----------

